# [Polish NR] Michał Pleskowicz 8.42 average (w/ 6.16 single)



## arcio1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm surprised that no one posted this yet.


----------



## Brest (Dec 23, 2013)

Reconstructions


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 23, 2013)

wtf2l


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 23, 2013)

1.58 standard deviation. Like a boss.

Edit: nvm I shouldn't try to calculate stuff.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 23, 2013)

Dang this wont count for me fantasy


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 24, 2013)

Low 6 is such an awesome time. Nice average.


----------

